

Ask HN: What software do you want to see open source? - lalaland

Just wondering. I am a big fan of the open source movement.
======
makecheck
Any software that has been around a very long time with entrenched data
formats. These monopolies create a lot of problems at this point, and having
the flexibility to fork the code and create better tools (compatible with the
data) would help.

Some examples: Microsoft Word/PowerPoint/Excel, AutoCAD, Photoshop. It doesn't
even have to be for the purpose of forking...I imagine Open Document for
instance would benefit from just being able to _see_ how the heck Microsoft
interprets the data in its files.

------
DanBC
Seq303 - an analogue sequencer emulator. There's one feature I'd add to it
which I can't do without source.

(I want to add the ability to change the length of notes in the sequence; not
all notes at the same time but individual notes.)

------
zoowar
All Software

------
wavephorm
Nuance, or some other usable voice recognition software. There are a billion
potential applications of this technology, not the least of which is a huge
amount of capabilities for enabling the blind. Ideally this technology should
be available in a web browser to control web applications. The possibilities
are endless.

